# BRITSH FEMALE WOMEN MOVING TO RIYADH FROM DUBAI- OPEN TO SUGGESTIONS OF COMPOUNDS



## Bibi30 (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi , I am moving to Riyadh in Jan .
I would love some guidance on the best compounds for British/European expacts. 
I am looking for something modern/nice, spacious and freedom within the compounds as i am moving on my own.
Look forward to any advise.


----------



## AHMD (Nov 21, 2021)

California Compound
Wadi Qortuba


----------

